# usbd_req_re_enumerate



## vince66 (Dec 3, 2017)

During the freebsd installation I receive some messages:

_>> usbd_req_re_enumerate: addre=3, set address failed (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)


>> usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed,


>> USB_ERR_IOERROR ugen0.3: <Unknown> at usbus0 (disconnected)


>> uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device_

These messages appear during the whole installation process overwriting the monitor and this also happen when the sysinstall windows are shown.


THE SOLUTION: To solve this tedious problem i've disabled in the BIOS the "USB 1.1 OHCI Controllers" that prevent the "USB Legacy" option. No devices I have plugged in the USB ports (I've used old PS/2 keyboard and mouse).

THE QUESTION: please, can you tell me what this means ? 
It means the HUB is unable to enumerate some device, because it is not responding correctly to the USB tokens the host controller is sending. 
But for an hardware problem or maybe the Freebsd kernel does'n support the USB Legacy ?

Thanks in advance.

Vincenzo.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2017)

It looks like a dodgy controller or device attached to that controller. Can you tell us more about the hardware?


----------



## vince66 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello.
I have read the previous posts, before I post a new one; however, in the previous posts  there is not a solution. So I've tried to post again looking for a new update.

It seems strange to me that the FreeBSD has no solution.
Generally speaking:

1 - When FreeBSD is installed, does it load or not the device drivers ?
Probably it has not a big database for any specific hardware and it is need to search the specific device driver for the machine, declare it in the kernel and re-make the kernel.

However, I have disconnect any usb device, and I use only a PS/2 keyboard.
The motherboard is not of the last generation (MSI/NEC MS-7168). Attached you can find its manual. It is not easy to retrive informations about usb hardware and look for unix drivers for that hardware.

I apologize with you if i'm wronging; I hope in your tips. Maybe does a different approach exists to solve the problem ?

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards.

Vincenzo.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2017)

As this is an older mainboard it is of course possible the board itself is broken. No amount of drivers would be able to fix that. But in order to rule everything out have you tried looking for a BIOS update?


----------



## vince66 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi ! 
This motherboard has 4 rear USB ports + 2 front USB ports (I have disconnected the cable of the front ports to circumstantiate the analysis).
Now, installing Ubuntu 16.04, 3 of the 4 rear ports work well.
So, I don't understand why FreeBSD "blocks" the whole USB controller, also because it detects that the I/O ERROR is referred to addr=2.

About BIOS'es upgrade: please, can you give a look at the attached photo; it seems that the BIOS has no problem to correctly detect the USB controller. Or maybe I don't understand well the POST's message ?

However, your reply is welcome because allows me to pose another question about the BIOS upgrade you mentioned.

Is the FreeBSD so dipendent by BIOS ? That is: once the FreeBSD has taken the whole control of the workstation the BIOS can or not considered dead ? Or maybe are cases for which the FreeBSD leaves that BIOS takes the control of some tasks ?
(if necessary I can write a new post for this last question).

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards.

Vincenzo.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2017)

vince66 said:


> Is the FreeBSD so dependent by BIOS ?


It isn't but a BIOS update can also include updates for various other firmware that's onboard, like ACPI.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2017)

Please don't post the same question multiple times. All threads merged.


----------



## vince66 (Dec 6, 2017)

I apologize with you ... i mistake with copy and paste. Excuse me !

Regards.


----------



## greencloud (Feb 7, 2020)

I know this is an old post but this is also happening to me. Everything works fine though meaning nothing gets in the way of my day to day task with all the programs I use. But everytime I boot my system there is this error message that says:

```
ubt0: ubt_bulk_read_callback:1103: bulk-in transfer failed: USB_ERR_IOERROR
ubt0: ubt_intr_read_callback:1004: interrupt transfer failed: USB_ERR_IOERROR
usb_alloc_device: set address 3 failed (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=3, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
```

I tried booting up with nothing but the monitor attached in the back, no USB device attached whatsoever but I still get the same error. In the BIOS I have USB Legacy disabled. Does this indicate a hardware problem probably a faulty USB port??


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2020)

The ng_ubt(4) device refers to bluetooth, is there a bluetooth dongle connected? Or maybe the machine itself has bluetooth (laptop or mainboard)?


----------



## greencloud (Feb 7, 2020)

I have a bluetooth dongle but it was disconnected the last time I ran a test, along with all other USB devices. I get that error even when the only thing connected is my monitor. Also this is a desktop and the motherboard doesn't have built-in bluetooth.


----------



## AllanTheBrummie (Feb 18, 2021)

I know that this is an old thread, but I'm getting the same (or very similar) problem as the OP.  At the console I see a continuous stream of these messages:

   usbd_req_re_eunumerate: addr=2 set address failed: (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT ignored)
   usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT

If I connect via ssh, I don't see the messages, but no doubt that they are still being sent to the console!  I can therefore ignore them, but presumably if nothing else they are wasting CPU and reflect that something somewhere is not quite right which could have more sinister effects.

My system is running freeBSD 11.2R, on a GigaByte AB350N (F22 BIOS - which is quite old).  Only USB device connected is KVM switch...

Unless anyone warns me off I'll upgrade to F50e BIOS... I'll let you all know what happens!

Allan.


----------



## AllanTheBrummie (Mar 16, 2022)

Just in case this helps anyone else, the F50e BIOS upgrade made no difference.

In the end I upgraded (?) the motherboard on this system to an Asus B350-I.  Even after updating the BIOS on the new motherboard, and installing FreeBSD 13.0 the problem remains exactly as described above.  Seems to me that I'm pretty well stuck with it...  If I find a FreeBSD upgrade which doesn't have this problem I'll try to remember to update this thread!

Allan


----------

